# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Video tiếng Anh tình huống chào hỏi - Tiếng Anh công sở

## thangpham18

[11/ Xin chào. Tôi tên Ken Tanaka. Xin hãy gọi tôi là Ken.
How do you do? My name is Ken Tanaka. Please call me Ken.


12/ John Brown. Tôi thuộc bộ phận sản xuất. Tôi giám sát và quản lí chất lượng.
John Brown. I’m in production department. I supervise quality control.


13/ Tôi là Robinson gọi từ công ty Thương Mại Thế Giới.
This is Mr.Robison calling from World Trading Company.


14/ Tôi có 5 năm kinh nghiệm là nhân viên bán hàng.
I have had five years’ experience with a company as a saleman.


15/ Từ khi tốt nghiệp, tôi làm thu ngân tại khách sạn Green.
Since my graduation from the school, I have been employed in the Green Hotel as a cashier.


16/ Tôi có một văn bằng về văn học và đã học một khóa về đánh máy.
I got a degree in Literature and took a course in typing.


17/ Tôi đã làm tại bộ phận kế toán của một xưởng sản xuất đồ điện.
I worked in the accounting section of a manufacturer of electrical products.


18/ Với nền tảng kiến thức vững chắc, tôi thấy mình có đủ năng lực và đủ khả năng cạnh tranh.
With my strong academic background, I am capable and competent.


19/ Xin hãy gọi tôi là Julia.
Please call me Julia.

----------


## hong nt

like

----------


## matngocads2015

Không thấy video đâu cả

----------


## chuyenxemay

Không thấy video

----------

